# NIRD - Shinfield, Berkshire – Feb 2014



## LittleOz (Feb 8, 2014)

National Institute for Research in Dairying

Relocated here from Reading in 1920 to research how cows work etc. The site eventually closed in mid 1980s. The place has been very thoroughly trashed over the years and is gradually being reclaimed by nature. Barely worth a report IMHO, other than to illustrate how much the site has deteriorated since earlier reports. 

History at http://www.arborfieldhistory.org.uk/properties_NIRD.htm

Visited in the February sunshine with Mr Dan and Cachewoo, on our way home from another site.















































Thanks for looking.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2014)

Some nice pics. Looks like its been left there to fend for itself for years!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2014)

The sunshine makes it look quite pleasant,nice one thanks for sharing.


----------

